# Cant browse my workgroup...



## acidrop (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello guys!

I hope u help in the following situation...
I have a winxp pc with sp2 and all the latest patches from microsoft...
Everything was ok until i put it to my office's lan..i can get ip normally from dhcp server,i have internet etc...everything perfect..except of the fact that when i go to my network place -> (my workgroup name) and i try to browse it
to see the other pcs on the lan i get an error message(network object is not accessible)...also when i try to use net view command i get an "system error 58 occurred" and i cannot se the other pcs...but when i use start->run->\\computer name i can see each pc individually with no problem! i went on ms knowledge base to see for info and i tried their suggestion to restart computer browser service with no luck though...i also used netsh winsock reset and netsh interface ip reset commands but nothing happened....

Do u have any suggestions plz?

Thank u


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


Check XP Security policies:
--------------------------
- Access this computer from the network: add guest
- Deny logon locally: remove guest
- Network access:Sharing and security model... -> Guest only
- Deny access to this computer from the network-> check Guest is not here.


----------

